# Any 2nd hand spares for gaggia baby???



## GaryG (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi guys

I have managed to totally strip my gaggia baby and fix it with spares from a machine I picked up in eBay cheap.

After fixing this one I know that I can repair the other machine easily but am looking to make it cost effective.

I need a new (2nd hand) boiler and solenoid valve. If I buy these new it's too expensive to justify the fix.

Anyone know where you can get cheaper 2nd hand parts? Or anyone got any kicking about????

Just thought if ask and see if it's possible.

Thanks all and hope you have good weekends!!


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

The solenoids are hard or expensive to get the other bits not as much. The brass group looks similar but is specific to the solenoid models as it has the hole for it.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

could do you a used boiler new solenoid for £65 plus Post if interested


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

This would get you the boiler: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-Evolution-Espresso-Machine-spares-or-repairs-/171257973349


----------



## GaryG (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks guys. Yeah £65 is about what I could sell machine for so it's not cost effective to fix.

I'll look at that ebay listing.

Funny thing is the seller is who I bought the gauge from in my latest post!!

Small world!!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I have a Gaggia Baby that's just been packed away since I bought it with a Gaggia grinder. It works last time I switched it on but that was last year so I'll sell as spares or repair. I'm happy to let the whole thing go for £70 plus P&P


----------



## GaryG (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks Jason but as I will only get £65-70 for a complete working machine it's not cost effective.

I need to source the parts cheaper to make it viable.

Think ill just have to keep it for spares until something comes up


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Ah ok mate. I'll see if Gaggiamanualservice wants it to strip down


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Jason pm me please. or email me on my site for quick reply


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Need to dig it out and check it over mate


----------

